# BURGERS!



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

In the process of making my own burgers  Will post my recipe up shortly!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Those look mighty sexy


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

They have just ruined my Strawberry Jam sandwich

/throws sandwich in bin for not being good enough!


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

Goosh said:


> They have just ruined my Strawberry Jam sandwich
> 
> /throws sandwich in bin for not being good enough!


Mmmm jam sandwiches! I've not had them for ages! Although my burgers are pretty awesome!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

-waits for recipe-


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Need to get some more ketchup mate :lol:


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Yep, more ketchup required. Also amateur mistake you've not stored in top down, going to take ages to get tommy k out . Lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

stoatman said:


> Yep, more ketchup required. Also amateur mistake you've not stored in top down, going to take ages to get tommy k out . Lol


Good point :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

Mey said:


> -waits for recipe-


1kg of lean mince

1tbsp of garlic

1 tsp of chilli

3 eggs

1 slice of bread turned into bread crumbs

Paprika

Pinch of salt and pepper

1 tbsp of Tomato or brown

Mix it all up well and make into epic burgers!

Yeh I definitely needed more ketchup! I forgot to get some when I went shopping yesterday! 

I love my ketchup! There's so many variations! When I was little I use to go through 4 bottles a week lol! And I have it on every single meal! Apart from cereal!


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Ha ha, me too. But have got a little better I my old age. Nice burgers.


----------

